# Show temps in °F?



## digitlman (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, I've searched, but I don't see how to change the temp output from C to F.

I'm a Yank and I still cannot get into the whole Celcius thing.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 29, 2010)

on what? a fan controller or some application? and which one?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2010)

GPU-Z, of course. Probably why he put it in this section.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry, only temps in °C at this time. it's something i wanted to add to a future version for quite a while, but never found the time


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 29, 2010)

Kreij said:


> GPU-Z, of course. Probably why he put it in this section.



oops  just saw it from the homepage


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2010)

digitlman said:


> Ok, I've searched, but I don't see how to change the temp output from C to F.
> 
> I'm a Yank and I still cannot get into the whole Celcius thing.



Welcome to TPU! You should learn Celcius, its easy: 0 for freezing water, 100 for boiling water and 37 for body. Much simpler than your 32 for freezing, 212 for boiling. You have nothing to lose by learning the Celcius scale.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Welcome to TPU! You should learn Celcius, its easy: 0 for freezing water, 100 for boiling water and 37 for body. Much simpler than your 32 for freezing, 212 for boiling. You have nothing to lose by learning the Celcius scale.



lol, he's an American, they don't like the Celcius scale.

A simple convert equation could be implemented. But that's for Wizzard to do.


----------



## Mandown (Jun 29, 2010)

Stick with celcius, so much better than the inferior fairenhight. <--- I did that on purpose I can never spell the damn word right.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> lol, he's an American, they don't like the Celcius scale.



Hooray for generalities, you nasty toothed Brit! 

Nah, just learn Celcius dude.  It's the standard for any temp talk in the tech world.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh Don...  L'échelle Delisle est supérieure vous porcine américaine!


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 30, 2010)

That would be nice but, Celcius will do.  
This American (and proud of the fact) likes either scale.

But, it was some intellectual person across the great waters that made the Fahrenheit scale.

Fahrenheit is the temperature scale proposed in 1724 by, and named after, the German physicist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit.  Maybe that is why we use it.   It is more believable using a scale created by a physicist, than a scale created by an astronomer, and reversed by a botanist.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh Don...  L'échelle Delisle est supérieure vous porcine américaine!





http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|L'échelle Delisle est supérieure vous porcine américaine!


----------



## ddfault (Nov 13, 2010)

*Found how to change to F*

You CAN show the sensors in Fahrenheit!

Once the program is started you need to right click on the menu bar
For me it was already checked (but showing temps in C) so I had to uncheck and then check again for them to show up right.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep, W1zzard added the Fahrenheit option in July 2010 to version 0.4.4.

Happened a couple of days right after the last post in the thread, before yours.


Thanks, Welcome to TPU.
Enjoy your stay.


----------

